# Cruise ship punch up's



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh dear. the few spoil it for the many....... 

http://www.wfaa.com/mobile/article/...184&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

'Someone stepped on their flipflop' that with the trainers and the tee shirts says it all. No wonder I never want to go on one of those things.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

It was a family thing and it was Australia...buff said.

Geoff


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

They seemed to spend as much time and energy trying to stop the filming.


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Unfortunately it is nothing new. However nowadays there are far more people to get involved on both sides. I was only involved in one back in the early 60's when I was Extra Second Mate of the AUREOL keeping the 8 - 12.We were carrying quite a large number of Cornish miners going back to U.K. after their contracts on the gold mines in Ghana expired. Yhe bridge phone went about 2300 and reported a fight in first class. I grabbed the duty Quatermaster, told the watch apprentice to blow the whistle if anything came up and went down. There was a pretty good fight going on by the big bar when we got there. I8 thought we would get hurt going in there so at the door I took my whitle out of '.my pocket and blew it and shouted 'all right lads, half time'. Nothing amazed us all more they all stopped and reason must have prevailed as it didn't start again. I was back on the bridge in ten minutes and carried on with a usually tranquil watch. The Old Man called me down to his cabin after rounds at midnight to help he and the Purser and Chief Steward with log book entries. He poured me a very lme a very large scotch as I remember. Great days!


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

That ships officer in whites will be looking for a new job after the company reviews the video of him kicking people when they were on the floor.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

John Rogers said:


> That ships officer in whites will be looking for a new job after the company reviews the video of him kicking people when they were on the floor.


Or given a ship of his own!

geoff


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

From that footage there is what appeared to be a terribly disorganised rabble.
I am referring to the 'Security' team, who did not seem to have any proper training in dealing with such public order incidents, either that or the red mist hit it and they forgot it all.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I've seen better punch ups at the Tunbridge Wells Women's Institute flower arranging competition. [=P]


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Fortunately no one was actually getting hurt in those videos. That lad on the floor being kicked... the fellas kicking had no idea how to disable someone.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Just read where a passenger plane had to force land in Vienna because a fight broke out involving a guy that was letting go some foul smelling farts, when told by passengers in the next seat to stop he refused and kept farting and stinking up the cabin. What going on in this world, last week it was shagging at a mile high event.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#5 

Would love to have seen that, John!

I trust that you were using an Acme Thunderer!


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

With the pills I take I do not need any device,at times I sound like the mating call of a Bull Moose.


----------



## Harry Grainger (Feb 28, 2007)

#6 Kicking people - surely it is a female he aims various kicks at ! ! Hope the Aussie police get involved .


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Carnival Cruises - cheap and nasty, according to my neighbour, who has some unhappy memories of them.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

The word "started when someone stood on a thong" had me thinking that it must have created a lot of tension until I realised a thong in Australia is a Singapore safety shoe or a flip-flop to you and I.

In Edinburgh Zoo, if a girl broke wind in a thong every kangaroo for miles came running.


----------



## Biggles Wader (Jul 18, 2013)

Well it wasnt Friday night at the Smugglers Inn, more like the warm up act at the Cockney Pride.


----------



## Rutts (Jun 28, 2005)

There was also an incident on a charter boat on Sydney harbour on Saturday night. A brawl broke out during a 21st Birthday party cruise. 6 people were arrested by Police from that incident.


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

We were on a Cruise & Maritime cruise in the Baltic last summer and there was a small but nasty fight one evening. 
Two things that really bothered us - it took ages before anyone dealt with it and when the ship staff did start to handle the matter they should have cleared everyone else out, for everyone's safety. Also, as it was clearly alcohol-induced (but basically a marital matter), I am sort of surprised it didnt happen more as both the bar and dining room staff were under orders to push alcohol sales really hard. You could have a drink-all-you-want card for I think £14/day which even at ship prices was plenty enough to be badly drunk.


----------



## Old Janner (Mar 11, 2009)

I have only just watched the incidents, not shocked at all, but alarmed to find ships Security, jumping around like a bunch of Pansies.
Notice a lot of security just standing back not wanting to get involved. also note how many where waring Glasses, Once trouble, is brewing, the glasses come off first.
while working onI.O.M steamships as passenger services manager, we had a special squad, all from the crew, to calm down Rugby Players and other squads fighting, worked very well put them in a storeroom until the police took them ashore, returning them to the ship before we sailed in the morning, who would want to mix it with a few big Scoucers? who don't wear flip-flops!


----------



## Rutts (Jun 28, 2005)

There was also a brawl on a P&O Australia ship - Pacific Explorer (ex Dawn Princess) last month.
http://www.news.com.au/travel/trave...s/news-story/8d29a0e5225198aa26c63409c4913a88


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Just done a trip on the QM2. Stories abound about scraps, mainly in the laundry. Having seen the queues this is no surprise. There was rumour one chap was thrown off after boozing and then finding out he had to pay and he caused quite a scene.


----------

